# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  حصريـا فيلم الرعب والأثارة الرهيــب Dead L!NE DVD R!p (للكبار فقط+18) بجودة مميزة وتح

## MiSteR LoNeLy

Deadline.2009
DVDRip


لا ينصح بالمشاهدة العائليـة او للصغار لوجود مشاهد دمويـة عنيفة 


 



Movie !NFO

Quality: Deadline.2009.DVDRip
XviD.AC3-ViSiON
Size : 179 Mb
Type : RmvB
IMDB.........: imdb.com/title/tt1242618/
Runtime......: 90 Min
Genre........: Thriller | Drama | Horror


لفك الضغط بكل سهولة والتحميل باٌقصى سرعة
يجب تحميل IdM و WiNraR crystAL
من هنا
http://takemyfile.com/121809

للتحميل
اختر سيرفرك المفضل



ziddu
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205678
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205679

RapIDSHAre
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205625
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205626

BigAndfree
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205630
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205631

netload.in
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205662
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205663

fileserver
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205644
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205645

سريع ًويدعم الاستكمال Kewlshare
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205652
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205653

2shared
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205628
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205629

bigshare
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205632
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205633

depositfiles
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205634
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205635

FastShare
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205636
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205637

file****
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205638
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205639

filefactory
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205640
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205641

filefront
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205642
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205643

filestore
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205646
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205647

gettyfile
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205648
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205649

ifile
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205650
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205651

load.to
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205654
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205655

megashares
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205656
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205657

megaupload
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205658
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205659

multiupload
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205660
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205661

przeslij.net
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205664
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205665

rapidspread
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205666
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205667

sendspace.com
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205668
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205669

share-now
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205670
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205671

speedshare
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205672
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205673

usaupload
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205674
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205675

usershare
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205676
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205677

ZsHaRe
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205680
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205681

AmonesHaRe
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205685
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205686

ARcHive.To
======================
ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205710
ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205711




الفيلم على رابط واحد غير مضغوط ,

RapID SHAre.CoM
======================
http://1tool.biz/205627

BigAndFree
======================
http://1tool.biz/205687

netload.in
======================
http://1tool.biz/205701


depositfiles
======================
http://1tool.biz/205688

FastShare
======================
http://1tool.biz/205689

file****
======================
http://1tool.biz/205690

filefront
======================
http://1tool.biz/205691

fileserver
======================
http://1tool.biz/205692

filestore
======================
http://1tool.biz/205693

gettyfile
======================
http://1tool.biz/205694

ifile
======================
http://1tool.biz/205695

سريع Kewlshare
======================
http://1tool.biz/205696

megashares
======================
http://1tool.biz/205698

megaupload
======================
http://1tool.biz/205699

multiupload
======================
http://1tool.biz/205700

przeslij
======================
http://1tool.biz/205702

rapidspread
======================
http://1tool.biz/205703

sendspace
======================
http://1tool.biz/205704

share-now
======================
http://1tool.biz/205705

speedshare
======================
http://1tool.biz/205706

usaupload
======================
http://1tool.biz/205707

usershare
======================
http://1tool.biz/205708

ZsHaRe
======================
http://1tool.biz/205709

----------


## بياض الثلج

هلا كيف بدي أختار يا ساد مان ؟؟؟ شو بعرفني كلهم افتحهم ولا اختار بس رابط واحد؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (83): 

بدي اشوفه لاني لو ما شفته حموتك  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

.اسم السيرفر....>>>>ziddu
======================
 .وهاد رابط التحميل للجزء الاول للفلم.......>>>ParT 1 : http://1tool.biz/205678
.وهاد الرابط التاني.....>>>  ParT 2 : http://1tool.biz/205679

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الفلم مقسوم الى 2 نزلي الاول والتاني وبعدين بصير فلم رعب منشان تصيري شريرة صح من الاخر هههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

اه هو ناقصني شر انا شو هاد بده 3 ساعات لينزل  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

طيب عندك فلم saw  كامل مش مقطع هيك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الفلم ان كان مقطع لجزئين زي ما يكون جزء واحد خيتي

----------


## بياض الثلج

ايه بعرف بس ع رابط واحد يكون ما بدي انزل جزء جزء  :SnipeR (30): 

والنت بطيء اليوم وبكره من الظهر للساعة 3 بكون عالاغلب مفصول من الشركة من كتر الضغط 

فصفى لبكرة لما انزل الفلم بتكون انت خلصت الفوشار  :Bl (14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

بلش هاد ... جاري التحميل بس غريبة هاد ساعة شكله الاب خاف مني  :Db465236ff: 

عشان أصير شريرة عن حق وحقيقي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

الحمد لله انا ما بحضر افلام رعب ..
يمكن لو اشوف مشهد واحد اضل 1600 سنه وانا بحلم فيه .. وما انام بالمره ..
خليه ل الك هناء .. احضريه و تعلمي شوية قتل و شر .. وبعدها احلمي احلام شريره ..
بس ع كل حال شكرا الك ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ياشذى هيني خلصت saw وهاد هيو بلش بدي اشوفه 

اخ لو انك عندي كان خليتك تشوفيه غصب ايه بجنن وشو تحلمي بالعكس بتنامي كمن غير هز  :SnipeR (19): يا خويفة هاد انتي زي زوجة أخي  :Cry2:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> ياشذى هيني خلصت saw وهاد هيو بلش بدي اشوفه 
> 
> اخ لو انك عندي كان خليتك تشوفيه غصب ايه بجنن وشو تحلمي بالعكس بتنامي كمن غير هز يا خويفة هاد انتي زي زوجة أخي


يا حبيبتي .. حدا بحضر افلام رعب الساعه 2 بالليل ..
والله لو اني عندك من زمااااااااااااااان متت (من الخوف) .. 
شو بجنن وما بجنن ؟؟
ناقصني دم وقتل و ناس بتخوف و اشباح مش عارفه من وين بتطلع ..
اصلا مين حكالك اني رح انام لما اشوف هيك اشياء .. انا البي رقيق ما بتحمل ..
اتمنالك سهره سعيده كلها قتل ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff: والله شوفي هو الحقيقي انا صارلي تقريبا شي من قبل رمضان لهلا قالبة هندي يعني بتفرج على أفلام هندية بس اليوم مش عارفة خطر ع بالي من مبارح ههههههههههه عشان أصير شريرة جد هوووووون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:Db465236ff:  يا بابا هالمرة

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:SnipeR (30): 


> يا بابا هالمرة


كله بسببك عملتلنا البنت شريره وحولت من هندي ل رعب ..
بمزح .. شكرا عالموضوع عملتلنا جو (((( بخوف)))) ..
تتهني يا هنـــــــــــــــــــاء ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff:  اه ضلك هيك منيح لغاية ما تخلص العيلة كلها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:Db465236ff:  :Icon15:  :Db465236ff:  :Icon15:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> اه ضلك هيك منيح لغاية ما تخلص العيلة كلها


أي عيله ؟؟
يا حبيبتي يا هناء ..بس مش ترجعي بكرا تخوفينا و ترجعي الصوره للي كانت بتوقيعك مره هاد الجمجمه من شوكولاته ..الي بخوف..
ترى ببطل افوت عالمنتدى اذا قلبتيه رعب و طبقتي اللي بتشوفيه اليوم ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

شذى مين هنااااااااااااااء ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff: 

انا بياض الثلج سنو وايت  :Db465236ff: شكله الرعب من غير ما تشوفيه واصلك :SnipeR (83):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:Db465236ff:  لازم اطخ حالي احسن من كل شئ  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> أي عيله ؟؟
> يا حبيبتي يا هناء ..بس مش ترجعي بكرا تخوفينا و ترجعي الصوره للي كانت بتوقيعك مره هاد الجمجمه من شوكولاته ..الي بخوف..
> ترى ببطل افوت عالمنتدى اذا قلبتيه رعب و طبقتي اللي بتشوفيه اليوم ...


 لا يا رووحي في أساليب أخرى اسألي حتى ساد مان حيحكيلك ولا لأ حيقعد يضحك عليكِ شو قالب شوكولاته مرعب هو رعبك انتِ بس هاد راعب حساااااااان  :SnipeR (83): بأحد الردود طبعا اله لحسان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> شذى مين هنااااااااااااااء ؟؟؟
> 
> انا بياض الثلج سنو وايت شكله الرعب من غير ما تشوفيه واصلك


لا خلينا ع هناء احسن ...
هو انتي خليتي للثلج بياض .. احكي سواد الثلج ..
يا حبيبتي انا بعترف انا بخاف من حالي .. شو رعب ما رعب ... دخيلك لأ ..
بدي اروح انام احسنلي ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> لازم اطخ حالي احسن من كل شئ


 لا كله ولا اطخ حالك ..
مش ناقصنا دم وقتل بنص هالليل .. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شكله بلش الرعب يتطبق ويظهر بالمنتدى ..

----------

